# 2016 Cruze - Diesel for 2017



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

From Autoblog- looks like the diesel will return for 2017. Nice to see GM supporting diesel on the next gen, even though sales have been very low on the current car.

2016 Chevy Cruze is lighter, loaded


*New Compact Drops 250 Pounds, Returns 40 MPG Highway*










Brandon Turkus

Chevrolet revealed the second-generation Cruze Wednesday, promising a larger, more efficient car that drives better than the sedan it replaces.

We're particularly excited about the new turbocharged, 1.4-liter four-cylinder engine, which makes 153 horsepower, an upgrade from the outgoing 1.8-liter naturally aspirated engine's 138 hp. Torque climbs even more significantly, from 148 pound-feet to 177 in the new mill. Peak twist can be called up between 2,000 and 4,000 rpm, which should make performance easy to access. Combined with a lighter architecture that slashes the Cruze's curb weight by 250 pounds (although the actual curb weight hasn't been released), the new four-door can hit 60 miles per hour in a respectable eight seconds. That's not hot hatchback territory, but it should be more than suitable for the average consumer.

That same consumer should also appreciate the new engine's economy. The Cruze now returns an even 40 miles per gallon on the highway and will cover 530 miles on a single tank, all the while running on plain old 87-octane fuel. There's also a diesel-powered Cruze model, although Chevydidn't release specific details, aside from saying that it will arrive in dealers in 2017, over a year after the gas-powered model's early 2016 on-sale date.

Despite the 250-pound drop in weight, the new Cruze has grown significantly. Its wheelbase is now the longest in the segment, with 106.3 inches of sheetmetal between the front and rear axles compared to 105.7 in last year's model, while the sleek new body cuts the coefficient of drag to just 0.29. The overall length increases from 181 inches t. o 183.7, though the new model is nearly an inch lower overall. That's both good news and bad news for interior space. Rear legroom is up from 35.4 to 36.1, but headroom is down in both the front and backseats by over half an inch.

Tech fans, meanwhile, will appreciate the new standard MyLink display. The seven-inch touchscreen is compatible with both Android Auto and Apple CarPlay, while an optional eight-inch display will be offered, as well. 4G LTE wi-fi, heated rear seats, a heated steering wheel, and wireless phone charging will also be offered as an optional extras. New safety features include blind-spot monitoring with cross-traffic alert, lane keeping assist, and forward collision warning.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

From what I read on mlive.com sounds like a 1.6 turbo diesel for 2017


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Indyeco6spd said:


> From what I read on mlive.com sounds like a 1.6 turbo diesel for 2017


i saw that as well on the Detroit Free Press release. Will be interesting to see what mileage the 1.6TD will get. Maybe they can cross the 50 mpg mark.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I might add, the general has made great strides in Diesel emission controls.

I'm told this new Cruze Diesel, the new Diesel for the Colorado, and the next generation Duramax will no longer require DEF injection.

We'll see,
Rob


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I think I like it I need to see it in person but looks like they kept the stance and profile only thing is I am not to sure about the rear bumper but I like it overall and the engine sounds promising.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Does anybody know if that means 2017 model year and released in 2016?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

diesel said:


> Does anybody know if that means 2017 model year and released in 2016?


The articles I read lead one to believe the diesel will return in 2017. They also state the 2016 Cruze will not see the lots until early 2016, not the fall of 2015. Not sure what to believe at this point. I'm taking a wait and see approach to all of this.


----------

